# youtube



## frozzbite (Oct 31, 2009)

how do i obtain youtube on my tivo.
exactly what do i do to be able to get it.
it says go to Tivo Central,.,then "program @ downloads",.,.,but i only can see "programs" when i go to tivo central


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

This is only available in Tivo Series 3/HD/XL with Tivo Service running software 11.0+.

It would then be under Video On Demand.


----------

